# Ritchey WCS Carbon Gabel MTB, Disc Only



## jmr-biking (24. September 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/230676869342?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Die Gabel ist Baujahr 2010, noch kein Gelände gesehen. Ich hatte sie für ein MTB mit Straßenbereifung benutzt. Keine Kratzer nur kleine Montagespuren von Laufrad und Bremszange. Nur für Scheibenbremsen.

Wichtig: Schaft ist gekürzt auf: 21,5 cm !!!

Größe: 26 Zoll Laufräder
Schaftrohr: 1 1/8
Einbauhöhe: 410 mm
Vorlauf: 48 mm
Ausfallenden: 9 mm
Bremsaufnahme: Disc IS2000

Alle weiteren Angaben gibt es auf der Ritchey-Hompage.


----------

